# Put a deposit down on this today



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Couldn't sleep last night knowing i was going to see this today, ended up putting a deposit down on it 

F80 M3 with signal green individual paint, was open to pretty much any colour, ideally yas marina blue but the list of options on this really took my fancy.

Carbon ceramic brakes
LED adaptive headlights
Full black merino leather
MP black package (black badge and a few other things)
DCT
Reversing camera with surround view
Comfort access
Carbon fibre interior trim
Sliding armrest
Rear door sunblinds
Sun protection glass
Extended storage
High beam assist
Head up display
Harman Kardon

Untitled by Jason, on Flickr
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

It's a bit understated - couldn't you find a move vivid colour? 

That looks fantastic. I'm sure it will give many smiles per mile.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

very nice


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm not a fan of green cars.....but that is very nice. :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely car in a brave colour to purchase :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice spec list, would love to see the colour in the flesh as i'm on the fence about it. Either way it is a vey nice car


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That is pretty distinctive, enjoy.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

I prefer it in the blue, but could never fault any M3.

- You need to get yourself on Bmwlander.co.uk, thats where the old Bmwland guys are at


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

i like it:thumb:, i think M cars should be in loud colours.


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

*cutters*



K777mk2 said:


> I prefer it in the blue, but could never fault any M3.
> 
> - You need to get yourself on Bmwlander.co.uk, thats where the old Bmwland guys are at


He is on M3 Cutters, now that is really the place to be !!


----------



## Alanalan (Jan 25, 2016)

Lovely car


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

looks very nice & love the colour & spec :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw one just like this when I was spec ing up my M2 and I like it very much, definitely stands out, you won't be missed on the highway , with those Ceramic brake I'm guessing you intend to take it on the race track?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Stunning and I love the colour.

Is that some damage to the diamond cut alloy on the last pic?

Hopefully not as it'll need re-furbing. I'd be asking about a new wheel though rather than skimming it on a lathe.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's stunning. I've had a few drives in a good friend's M3 and it's just immense. The power delivery is insane, and the sound reaches deep into your soul. 

That's a beautiful colour, on an absolutely outstanding car. Health to drive chum. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

As has been said, loud and proud on the colour there definitely won't loose it in a car park 

One hell of a car, enjoy when you pick up


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> Stunning and I love the colour.
> 
> Is that some damage to the diamond cut alloy on the last pic?
> 
> *Hopefully not* as it'll need re-furbing. I'd be asking about a new wheel though rather than skimming it on a lathe.


The more I look it looks like overspill tyre shine or just dirt.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Stunning car in a great colour, M series cars should smack people in the face as you drive past!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Seen a M4 in that colour in Liverpool showroom and is amazing colour, without a doubt the best colour in a M3 you can get.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lucky man, great car when do you pick it up?


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Love it...very very nice


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Stunning M3 buddy ! :argie:

Love it :thumb:

There is a 16 plate orange M3 near me which also looks fab too


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Think I'd prefer Java green myself but does what an M3 should do and shout out at you looks fab enjoy.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Stunning car, the colour is growing on me


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Love the car, but sorry you couldn't pay me to drive about in a green car...

Before I ordered my car they tried to get me to buy a Java Green S5 that was in stock...no amount of discount would make me even consider it!

Would be boring if we all liked the same thing though! Congrats buddy. Sure you will love it


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks all. I'm brave enough to drive something in a different colour, i don't follow the crowd like a sheep and buy a white, grey, black or silver performance model, as stunning as some are (i was considering a mineral grey m3) i think they can look a bit too understated!
I currently drive this so i like the rarer colours that stand out 

IMG_2290 by Jason, on Flickr

Also another reason i love this green was i really like the renault clio rs in alien green, and this is very similar!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovely car, nice to see you going green lol.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Zetec-al said:


> Lucky man, great car when do you pick it up?


Hopefully Tuesday but Wednesday i think


Soul boy 68 said:


> I saw one just like this when I was spec ing up my M2 and I like it very much, definitely stands out, you won't be missed on the highway , with those Ceramic brake I'm guessing you intend to take it on the race track?


I was after an M2 but the waiting list is stupidly long and availability very hard to come by. No plans to track it atm, but they were just a bonus on top of the spec i wanted. Can't believe how big the discs are, 400mm front and 380mm rear


nbray67 said:


> Stunning and I love the colour.
> 
> Is that some damage to the diamond cut alloy on the last pic?
> 
> Hopefully not as it'll need re-furbing. I'd be asking about a new wheel though rather than skimming it on a lathe.


Good spot, i didn't pick up on that tbh, will check when i pick it up this week :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

JwilliamsM said:


> Thanks all. I'm brave enough to drive something in a different colour, i don't follow the crowd like a sheep and buy a white, grey, black or silver performance model, as stunning as some are (i was considering a mineral grey m3) i think they can look a bit too understated!
> I currently drive this so i like the rarer colours that stand out
> 
> IMG_2290 by Jason, on Flickr
> ...


You certainly love your M cars and who can blame you, I can't wait to take delivery of my first M car, never driven one and I have been told on numerous occasions that they are a true sports car for the road.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Bold colour for a bold car..... Like it.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Hopefully you are not trading the E46 M3 in?!


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

That is stunning, Incredibly well spec'd aswell, Whoever ordered it must have ticked every option box


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Certainly is purty, subtle too :lol: But I hate subtle so this is :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Zetec-al said:


> Hopefully you are not trading the E46 M3 in?!


No chance i have spent far too much on it! Wish i had space for it as i'd love to keep it for the future


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Everyone likes a nice subtle sleeper 

Seriously though, that's lovely and a great options list too. The green is very "in your face", but I like it!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's something I like but wouldn't be brave enough to buy myself. 

Fair play for buying what you want.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Beautiful car. Lots of fun to be had in that. Enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice that mate and the colour appeals to me. I'm like you and like the "stand out colours"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

JwilliamsM said:


> No chance i have spent far too much on it! Wish i had space for it as i'd love to keep it for the future


Pay for a storage unit for it. The way they increasing in price (e46 M3's) the car will more than pay for the unit come sale time.

The e46 is starting to get above e90 M3 money now. 6 years ago they were rock bottom value wise but people are realising they are the last of the great N/A engines.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> It's something I like but wouldn't be brave enough to buy myself.
> 
> Fair play for buying what you want.


Wouldn't be brave enough to to buy in that color or the car itself?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Wouldn't be brave enough to to buy in that color or the car itself?


Not brave enough for the colour. I'd have no issues with an M3/4.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Oooh, nice one. Hovering my hand over the colour, but I do like 'in your face' ones....I can see that changing slightly in different lights...will be interesting when you get different photo's to see if there's a pearlescent type change :thumb:


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Have seen this actual car and the colour looks awesome in the sunlight


----------



## racemiller1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Wouldn't touch a car with a Z in the plate

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I have just noticed in the pics that there is a White M3 F80 next to your green one.. Did you consider that one or not?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Zetec-al said:


> I have just noticed in the pics that there is a White M3 F80 next to your green one.. Did you consider that one or not?


The answer to that you'll find on #26


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

You're a brave boy buying that colour but i do like it, wouldn't buy it myself but i do like it. Only slightly jealous that you can afford an M3 and i can't but heyho


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

racemiller1 said:


> Wouldn't touch a car with a Z in the plate


I cant be the only one wondering why ?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

182_Blue said:


> I cant be the only one wondering why ?


Possibly a bit like the old adage of not buying a green plate but agreed, why not?


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow very nice, I'd have to sell a house to afford that.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Chris Harris certainly liked his!

That's a lot of weights on the wheel in that photo...


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Love that. I believe that the "louder" colours hold value better.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kirkyworld said:


> Wow very nice, I'd have to sell a house to afford that.


Or donate one of your kidneys


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

lovely car pal


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Perfect choice that is stunning. And I love that colour.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great car but that colour will take one hell of a hammering at resale time - really limits the market appeal - personally I'm all for going what you like rather than what the market says you should have


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Love it, love the car, love the colour. When do you pick it up?


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

andy665 said:


> Great car but that colour will take one hell of a hammering at resale time - really limits the market appeal - personally I'm all for going what you like rather than what the market says you should have


Quite the opposite actually. Most individual colour "M" cars will hold their value a lot better than the standard cars.

Nice purchase OP, look forward to more pics when you've picked it up.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

AdamC said:


> Quite the opposite actually. Most individual colour "M" cars will hold their value a lot better than the standard cars.
> 
> Nice purchase OP, look forward to more pics when you've picked it up.


The important word here is "most". I ran an Atlantis Blue E36 328i, an individual colour and a lot less marmite than this colour - it helped me sell at a premium but Atlantis Blue is liked by a lot of people.

A green like this is a lot more love it / hate it. Whereas subtle blues, greys, silvers etc may not actually attract customers neither will they put people off - a colour like this will limit the market - this means more time to sell (potentially) and therefore bigger writedowns = lower value to selling customer.

It might sell for a premium as someone looking for a car like this will have a very small number to choose from but what attracts a premium at purchase does not necessarily equate to a premium when selling - all based on 25+ years of working in the industry.

Personally I love the colour


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

You'll have no trouble finding that in the car park!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That's awesome and totally admire having the nuts to buy it in that colour. 

The M3 is not my first choice of car in this bracket but that colour is superb!!


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

oh my! I think I just dribbled a little bit


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome. Dare I say best m3 colour ever


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks for all the positive comments, been like a kid at xmas today. took some pics in shell earlier, i've already given the engine bay a quick going over of surfex hd and carpro perl

Untitled by Jason, on Flickr
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

That is one extremely nice car!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely - Enjoy it - good to see somebody buy a colour they want rather than worry about resale


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Love it - Had a bright yellow Octavia vRS. So many people asked why not Race Blue for resale but I wanted the yellow. Come resale time, I lost a bit on it, but I got it for a fair price. 

Enjoy it matey. 'Green' eyed monster here.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Any exhaust mods planned so the sound matches the colour?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2016)

Love the car. Colour not for me.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks awesome! Full tank of super unleaded?!


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

looks like an M car should:thumb:


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks amazing. Enjoy it


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Zetec-al said:


> Looks awesome! Full tank of super unleaded?!


full tank of V power of course


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

Looks perfect to me.


----------

